# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  سختی کتاب های نظام جدید از زبان یک نظام جدید(بیا تا واقعیت بفهمی)

## sina_hp

*من نظام جدید کتاب زیستم پر از مشکله. اگر تونستین توی یکی از گروه های دبیران زیست کشور جوین بشین
هر شب دارن سر نکات مبهم کتابامون بحث میکنن
از دبیرامون سوال میکنیم که الان این جا در نظر بگیریم واکنش انجام شده یا در نظر بگیریم انجام نشده
میگن نمیدونیم
خیلی از بخش ها اشتباه علمی داره
و وقتی دبیر (تازه ااگر دبیر ارتباطش قوی باشه) از مولف میپرسه مولف میگه اینجا درستش اینه ولی سایت تالیف هیچ اصلاحیه ای نمیده
و نتیجه چی میشه؟؟ دبیر به دانش آموز میگه برای امتحان من و پرسش کلاسی درستش رو بلد باشین ولی برای کنکور غلطش رو
کتاب های تستمون چون مطالب حذف شده مطالب اضافی رو خودشون اوردن به اصطلاح خودشون برای یادگیری بیشتر ولی تا وقتی درسنامه های خودشونو بلد نباشی نمیتونی تست بزنی
من نظام جدید کنکور 98 اگر بخوام پشت کنکور بمونم برای سال بعد تمام اشکالات کتاب اصلاح میشه و مجبورم دوباره بشینم کتاب هارو بخونم و تست بزنم (و کتاب تست کنکور 99 بخرم) تا اون موارد غلطی که خوندم رو دوباره صحیحشو یاد بگیرم
من نمیگم کار نظام قدیم سخت نیست
ولی این رو هم بپذیرین که کار نظام جدید هم آسون نیست
از زبان یک نظام جدید*

----------


## sina_hp

*می دوني دلم برای چی می سوزه برای این که خیلی ها مخصوصا نظام قدیم ها می گن نظام جدید اسونه درحالی که اصلا آسون نیست و کتاب هاشون پر از غلطه و نامفهوم هست انقدر نگيد کتاب های نظام قدیم سخت تر از نظام جدید هست اين حرف غلطه محضه*

----------


## farshid.y

همین وقتی که صرف نوشتن اینو میکردی میزاشتی رو درس 10 تا تست جلوتر بودی  :Yahoo (92):  خودت یبار دیگه بخون چی نوشتی ، الان با حرف شما یا دیگران کتابا اسونتر و سختتر میشه ؟ یا طراحای کنکور اینو میخونن دلشون میسوزه اسونتر میگیرن کنکورو ؟

----------


## Saeed79

*مضخرف !
خود من دوازدهمی ام
خیلی بهتر از شما کتابامون رو میشناسم
جدای از پیشخوانی زیست نظام قدیم که توی تابستون انجام دادم , تمام دبیرامون میگن که نظام جدید آسون تر شده*
*ضمنا تمام کتاب تست های مطرح (خیلی سبز و مهروماه و گاج) هیچ تست خارج از چهارچوب کتاب ندارند (استثنا ممکنه پیدا کنی)
شمایی که جلد کتاب ما رو نگاه نکردی نمیخواد داستان سرهم کنی
*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeed79


مضخرف !
خود من دوازدهمی ام
خیلی بهتر از شما کتابامون رو میشناسم
جدای از پیشخوانی زیست نظام قدیم که توی تابستون انجام دادم , تمام دبیرامون میگن که نظام جدید آسون تر شده
ضمنا تمام کتاب تست های مطرح (خیلی سبز و مهروماه و گاج) هیچ تست خارج از چهارچوب کتاب ندارند (استثنا ممکنه پیدا کنی)
شمایی که جلد کتاب ما رو نگاه نکردی نمیخواد داستان سرهم کنی



شما اول ثابت کن با وجود این که 24 ساعته در انجمن هستی چجوری توی همه آزمون های قلم چی تراز 7000 میاری و بیشتر درس ها رو صد در صد می زنی بعد بیا اینجا دروغ بگو و تاپیک رو به حاشیه ببر تو اصلا درس نمی خونی*

----------


## unscramble

خیلی سبز رو نمی دونم ولی بعضی تستای نشرالگو مال نظام قدیمه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط farshid.y


همین وقتی که صرف نوشتن اینو میکردی میزاشتی رو درس 10 تا تست جلوتر بودی  خودت یبار دیگه بخون چی نوشتی ، الان با حرف شما یا دیگران کتابا اسونتر و سختتر میشه ؟ یا طراحای کنکور اینو میخونن دلشون میسوزه اسونتر میگیرن کنکورو ؟


اون نظام قدیمی که توی آین انجمن هست و با حرف های چند نفر سودجو از نظام قدیم بودن خودش خجالت کشیده و فکر می کنه درس هاش نسبت به نظام جدید سختر هست بفهمه که اينجوري نیست خودش يه کمک بزرگ در حق اون فرد هست چون روانش آروم میشه همین کافی*

----------


## hamed_habibi

​سینا درست میگه

----------


## Saeed79

> *
> 
> شما اول ثابت کن با وجود این که 24 ساعته در انجمن هستی چجوری توی همه آزمون های قلم چی تراز 7000 میاری و بیشتر درس ها رو صد در صد می زنی بعد بیا اینجا دروغ بگو و تاپیک رو به حاشیه ببر تو اصلا درس نمی خونی*


*اولا من نیازی به اثبات کردن ندارم. کاری که من میکنم خیلی بیشتر از اونیه که بخوام به کسی جواب پس بدم
ثانیا ای کاش به جای اینکه اینقدر سطح پایین فکر کنی , ازم میپرسیدی چطوری با 20 ساعت هفته ای خوندن ترازم اینه.
البته زیاد وارد جزئیات ساعت مطالعه من نشید که مثل 90 درصد همکلاسی هام نا امید میشید
**وعده ما هم بعد از اعلام نتایج (حسرتی که افرادی مثل شما اون موقع میخورن که چرا از روشای من استفاده نکردند , بسی جذابه )*

----------


## sina_hp

*Up*

----------


## Ash

نمی دونم هدفت چی بوده 
ولی سه تا کتاب به اندازه انگشتای دست غلط داره که اونم غلط‌‌شو باید یاد بگیری
بقیش به توانایی دبیرت برمیگرده

----------


## saj8jad

*این حجم از بلاهت جدا نوبره!* 

اینکه نظام جدیدی ها سال اولشونه که قراره کنکور بدن و آشنایی جزئی (و نه کلی) با سبک کنکور و تست هاش به نسبت نظام قدیمی ها ندارن، بله صحیحه
 اینکه تا بعد عید هم باید برن کلاس بازم صحیح
اینکه ساعات بیشتری از هفته رو باید مدرسه برن بازم صحیحه
اینکه خرداد باید برن نهایی بدن بازم صحیحه و حق میدم بهشون
همه اینها و بیشتر از اینها رو قبول دارم ، صحیح

ولی، ولی *هر آدم داری عقل و فهم و شعوری* با بررسی کتابای نظام قدیم و جدید متوجه میشه *حجم مباحث نظام جدید کمتر و به نسبت آسون تر شده*

*مثلا* همین دین و زندگی که من الان دارم مرورش میکنم، نظام قدیم 42 درسه ولی نظام جدید شده 34 درس!
یعنی شما بخوای دینی بخونی متوسط هر درس 1 ساعت هم بخوای وقت بزاری دانش آموز نظام قدیم باید 42 ساعت وقت بزاره دین رو بخونه ، نظام جدید باید 34 ساعت وقت بزاره! تازه از محتوای سبک شده نظام جدید هم فاکتور میگیریم!!

یا *مثلا* زمین شناسی ، نظام قدیم دو کتاب زمین دارن شامل 19 فصل در صورتی که نظام جدید یک کتاب دارن که فقط 7 فصل داره!!!

یا باز *مثلا* زیست شناسی ، نظام قدیم 30 فصل دارن، نظام جدید 25 فصل!! ژنتیک مسائل محاسباتی نباید تو کنکور براشون مطرح بشه، خود ژنتیک هم مباحثش گلابیه!! و از سر و ته مباحث تا جایی که شده زده شده!!

یا باز *مثلا* فیزیک ، کار خاصی نمیخواد کنید! فقط دلم میخواد برید سینماتیک و دینامیک نظام قدیم رو با نظام جدید مقایسه کنید، ببینید چه خبره!!

یا *باز* مثلا ریاضی ، این حذفیات ریاضی نظام جدید هستش که مهندس سادات اگر اشتباه نکنم تو کانال تلگرامشون گذاشته بودند ، خب چی موند از ریاضی پس؟!!!!

----------


## saj8jad

> *مضخرف !
> خود من دوازدهمی ام
> خیلی بهتر از شما کتابامون رو میشناسم
> جدای از پیشخوانی زیست نظام قدیم که توی تابستون انجام دادم , تمام دبیرامون میگن که نظام جدید آسون تر شده*
> *ضمنا تمام کتاب تست های مطرح (خیلی سبز و مهروماه و گاج) هیچ تست خارج از چهارچوب کتاب ندارند (استثنا ممکنه پیدا کنی)
> شمایی که جلد کتاب ما رو نگاه نکردی نمیخواد داستان سرهم کنی
> *





> *اولا من نیازی به اثبات کردن ندارم. کاری که من میکنم خیلی بیشتر از اونیه که بخوام به کسی جواب پس بدم
> ثانیا ای کاش به جای اینکه اینقدر سطح پایین فکر کنی , ازم میپرسیدی چطوری با 20 ساعت هفته ای خوندن ترازم اینه.
> البته زیاد وارد جزئیات ساعت مطالعه من نشید که مثل 90 درصد همکلاسی هام نا امید میشید
> **وعده ما هم بعد از اعلام نتایج (حسرتی که افرادی مثل شما اون موقع میخورن که چرا از روشای من استفاده نکردند , بسی جذابه )*


والا اون کتابای گلابی که من میبینم دوست عزیز اگر این تراز رو هم نیارید باید شک و تعجب کرد!  :Yahoo (94): 
سعی کن ساعت مطالعت رو ببری بالاتر چون خیلی راحت تر از اونی که فکرش رو بکنی میتونی رتبت رو بهبود ببخشی
موفق باشید

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad



این حجم از بلاهت جدا نوبره! 

اینکه نظام جدیدی ها سال اولشونه که قراره کنکور بدن و آشنایی جزئی (و نه کلی) با سبک کنکور و تست هاش به نسبت نظام قدیمی ها ندارن، بله صحیحه
 اینکه تا بعد عید هم باید برن کلاس بازم صحیح
اینکه ساعات بیشتری از هفته رو باید مدرسه برن بازم صحیحه
اینکه خرداد باید برن نهایی بدن بازم صحیحه و حق میدم بهشون
همه اینها و بیشتر از اینها رو قبول دارم ، صحیح

ولی، ولی هر آدم داری عقل و فهم و شعوری با بررسی کتابای نظام قدیم و جدید متوجه میشه حجم مباحث نظام جدید کمتر و به نسبت آسون تر شده

مثلا همین دین و زندگی که من الان دارم مرورش میکنم، نظام قدیم 42 درسه ولی نظام جدید شده 34 درس!
یعنی شما بخوای دینی بخونی متوسط هر درس 1 ساعت هم بخوای وقت بزاری دانش آموز نظام قدیم باید 42 ساعت وقت بزاره دین رو بخونه ، نظام جدید باید 34 ساعت وقت بزاره! تازه از محتوای سبک شده نظام جدید هم فاکتور میگیریم!!

یا مثلا زمین شناسی ، نظام قدیم دو کتاب زمین دارن شامل 19 فصل در صورتی که نظام جدید یک کتاب دارن که فقط 7 فصل داره!!!

یا باز مثلا زیست شناسی ، نظام قدیم 30 فصل دارن، نظام جدید 25 فصل!! ژنتیک مسائل محاسباتی نباید تو کنکور براشون مطرح بشه، خود ژنتیک هم مباحثش گلابیه!! و از سر و ته مباحث تا جایی که شده زده شده!!

یا باز مثلا فیزیک ، کار خاصی نمیخواد کنید! فقط دلم میخواد برید سینماتیک و دینامیک نظام قدیم رو با نظام جدید مقایسه کنید، ببینید چه خبره!!

یا باز مثلا ریاضی ، این حذفیات ریاضی نظام جدید هستش که مهندس سادات اگر اشتباه نکنم تو کانال تلگرامشون گذاشته بودند ، خب چی موند از ریاضی پس؟!!!!






مثلا چی رو می خواي ثابت کنی؟؟ آقا من نخوام توی تاپیکی که من زدم تو نظر بدی به کی باید بگم؟؟ چجوری بهت بفهمونم حرف هات اشتباهه؟؟  چرا افکار عمومی رو متشنج می کنی عجب گیری کردیم از دست شما ها درسته اینجا يه مکان عمومی هست هر کس آزاده هر چی بگه ولی دیکه انقدر خودخواهی و یاوه گویی واقعا بی نظيره طرف با زيون خودش داره ميگه کتاب های نظام جدید نامفهوم و سختن بعد یه عده دارن میان دو سه تا حذفيات دلیل بر آسون بودن نظام جدید میارن بعد هی هم تکرار می کنن حرفشون رو آقا اون قسمت هايي که توي نظام قدیم هست ولی توی نظام جدید حذف شده اولا کم هستن و فقط توی یکی دو سه درس به میزان کم هستن در ثانی اون قسمت ها قسمت های آسون و حفظی نظام قدیم بودن که ازشون توی کنکور سوالات آسون و نمره بيار می اومده به چی نظام جدید داری میبالی تو کوتاهم نمیاد تازه فکر می کنه داره درست میگه بس کن دیگه*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


والا اون کتابای گلابی که من میبینم دوست عزیز اگر این تراز رو هم نیارید باید شک و تعجب کرد! 
سعی کن ساعت مطالعت رو ببری بالاتر چون خیلی راحت تر از اونی که فکرش رو بکنی میتونی رتبت رو بهبود ببخشی
موفق باشید





حالا خوبه اصلا کتاب ها رو هم ندیده و فقط پی دی افشون دیده*

----------


## saj8jad

> *مثلا چی رو می خواي ثابت کنی؟؟** آقا من نخوام توی تاپیکی که من زدم تو نظر بدی به کی باید بگم؟؟* *چجوری بهت بفهمونم حرف هات اشتباهه؟؟**  چرا افکار عمومی رو متشنج می کنی عجب گیری کردیم از دست شما ها درسته اینجا يه مکان عمومی هست هر کس آزاده هر چی بگه ولی دیکه* *انقدر خودخواهی و یاوه گویی واقعا بی نظيره** طرف با زيون خودش داره ميگه کتاب های نظام جدید نامفهوم و سختن بعد یه عده دارن میان دو سه تا حذفيات دلیل بر آسون بودن نظام جدید میارن بعد هی هم تکرار می کنن حرفشون رو آقا اون قسمت هايي که توي نظام قدیم هست ولی توی نظام جدید حذف شده اولا کم هستن و فقط توی یکی دو سه درس به میزان کم هستن در ثانی اون قسمت ها قسمت های آسون و حفظی نظام قدیم بودن که ازشون توی کنکور سوالات آسون و نمره بيار می اومده به چی نظام جدید داری میبالی تو کوتاهم نمیاد تازه فکر می کنه داره درست میگه بس کن دیگه*


ــ مثلا اینکه یه انسان میتونه چقدر از بلاهت رنج ببره 
ــ اینجا یه مکان عمومیه ، افراد آزادن در هر مورد و زمینه ای اظهار نظر کنن
ــ با مدرک و مستند میتونی استدلال ارائه کنی و دیگران رو قانع کنی ، البته تواناییش رو داشته باشی و بلد باشی
ــ این موضوع متشنج کردن افکار عمومی نیست ، بلکه ارائه استدلال های مستند با توجه به واقعیت های موجود هستش، حالا اگر یکی (کسانی) نخواد بپذیرش میشه متشنج کردن افکار عمومی!!
ــ در مورد خودخواهی یا یاوه گویی های من یا شما دیگران قضاوت میکنن!
ــ بله یه نفر میگه بعضی مطالب نامفهوم هستش ، یه امت هم میگن مطالب آسون و سبک شده هستش به نسبت نظام قدیم، دو پست بالاتر رو ببین یه نفر از اون یه امت رو پیدا میکنی!
ــ آها دو سه تا حذفیات! ، پسر خوب شما اول برو کتابای نظام جدید رو ببین، همون pdfـش رو بررسی کنی کفایت میکنه ، بررسی هم نمیخواد کنی فقط نگاه کن کفایت میکنه!! بعد بیاد استدلال کن برا خودت
ــ حالا فعلا همینا رو جواب بده تا بعد!

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> حالا خوبه اصلا کتاب ها رو هم ندیده و فقط پی دی افشون دیده*


فرقش در چیه حالا؟!  :Yahoo (4):  ، مثلا اگر کتاب رو بصورت کاغذی بررسی کنی فرق میکنه اگر به صورت pdf بررسی کنی؟!!!
در تعجبم با این حجم از نبوغ چرا تو آلبرت انیشتینی فریدریش هگلی چیزی نشدی پسر  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Shah1n

> فرقش در چیه حالا؟!  ، مثلا اگر کتاب رو بصورت کاغذی بررسی کنی فرق میکنه اگر به صورت pdf بررسی کنی؟!!!
> در تعجبم با این حجم از نبوغ چرا تو آلبرت انیشتینی فریدریش هگلی چیزی نشدی پسر


سجاد جان عزیز 
والا ارزششو نداره
این موضوعو همه‌مون میدونیم چه نظام جدیدیا و چه قدیمیا
حالا ایشون درسشو نخونده عذاب وجدان داره و داره با این کارش خودشو توجیه میکنه
شما نیاز نداره این همه بحث کنی نمیخواد خودتو به خاطر ایشون پایین بیاری
خودشم میدونه منتها عذاب وجدان و غرور اولین کنکور نمیزاره قبول کنه
شما نمیخواد خون خودتو کثیف کنی

----------


## AmirAria

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeed79


مضخرف !
خود من دوازدهمی ام
خیلی بهتر از شما کتابامون رو میشناسم
جدای از پیشخوانی زیست نظام قدیم که توی تابستون انجام دادم , تمام دبیرامون میگن که نظام جدید آسون تر شده
ضمنا تمام کتاب تست های مطرح (خیلی سبز و مهروماه و گاج) هیچ تست خارج از چهارچوب کتاب ندارند (استثنا ممکنه پیدا کنی)
شمایی که جلد کتاب ما رو نگاه نکردی نمیخواد داستان سرهم کنی








 نوشته اصلی توسط Ash


نمی دونم هدفت چی بوده 
ولی سه تا کتاب به اندازه انگشتای دست غلط داره که اونم غلط‌‌شو باید یاد بگیری
بقیش به توانایی دبیرت برمیگرده







 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad



این حجم از بلاهت جدا نوبره! 

اینکه نظام جدیدی ها سال اولشونه که قراره کنکور بدن و آشنایی جزئی (و نه کلی) با سبک کنکور و تست هاش به نسبت نظام قدیمی ها ندارن، بله صحیحه
 اینکه تا بعد عید هم باید برن کلاس بازم صحیح
اینکه ساعات بیشتری از هفته رو باید مدرسه برن بازم صحیحه
اینکه خرداد باید برن نهایی بدن بازم صحیحه و حق میدم بهشون
همه اینها و بیشتر از اینها رو قبول دارم ، صحیح

ولی، ولی هر آدم داری عقل و فهم و شعوری با بررسی کتابای نظام قدیم و جدید متوجه میشه حجم مباحث نظام جدید کمتر و به نسبت آسون تر شده

مثلا همین دین و زندگی که من الان دارم مرورش میکنم، نظام قدیم 42 درسه ولی نظام جدید شده 34 درس!
یعنی شما بخوای دینی بخونی متوسط هر درس 1 ساعت هم بخوای وقت بزاری دانش آموز نظام قدیم باید 42 ساعت وقت بزاره دین رو بخونه ، نظام جدید باید 34 ساعت وقت بزاره! تازه از محتوای سبک شده نظام جدید هم فاکتور میگیریم!!

یا مثلا زمین شناسی ، نظام قدیم دو کتاب زمین دارن شامل 19 فصل در صورتی که نظام جدید یک کتاب دارن که فقط 7 فصل داره!!!

یا باز مثلا زیست شناسی ، نظام قدیم 30 فصل دارن، نظام جدید 25 فصل!! ژنتیک مسائل محاسباتی نباید تو کنکور براشون مطرح بشه، خود ژنتیک هم مباحثش گلابیه!! و از سر و ته مباحث تا جایی که شده زده شده!!

یا باز مثلا فیزیک ، کار خاصی نمیخواد کنید! فقط دلم میخواد برید سینماتیک و دینامیک نظام قدیم رو با نظام جدید مقایسه کنید، ببینید چه خبره!!

یا باز مثلا ریاضی ، این حذفیات ریاضی نظام جدید هستش که مهندس سادات اگر اشتباه نکنم تو کانال تلگرامشون گذاشته بودند ، خب چی موند از ریاضی پس؟!!!!











 نوشته اصلی توسط Shah1n


سجاد جان عزیز 
والا ارزششو نداره
این موضوعو همه‌مون میدونیم چه نظام جدیدیا و چه قدیمیا
حالا ایشون درسشو نخونده عذاب وجدان داره و داره با این کارش خودشو توجیه میکنه
شما نیاز نداره این همه بحث کنی نمیخواد خودتو به خاطر ایشون پایین بیاری
خودشم میدونه منتها عذاب وجدان و غرور اولین کنکور نمیزاره قبول کنه
شما نمیخواد خون خودتو کثیف کنی


از صاحب اصلی تایپک نقل نگرفتم چون خودش میبینه ، نه دانش آموز نظام قدیم تنها میتونه مقایسه کنه نه نظام جدید ، بهترین افراد کسایی ان که با هردو کتاب کار کردن و چه کسایی بهتر از دبیران ، منم که دبیر نیستم ولی در کنار دانشجویی به عنوان یک شغل دارم زیست نظام جدید رو درس میدم پس میتونم خودم رو در مقام مقایسه بیینم
اول به لحاظ حجم زیست جدید ، غیر اینکه تعداد فصل ها کم شده ، حجم مباحث هم به شدت کاهش پیدا کرده ، ممنوع شدن طرح سوالات محاسباتی ( تقریبا هیچ شدن ژنتیک ها ) ، حذف چرخه های سرخس و خزه و بازدانگان در تولید مثل گیاهی ، حذف مطالبی از شارش انرژی ، یعنی دانش آموز فقط یه چیز کلی میبینه نه جزئیات ! اینا حذفیات حجمی فصل ها هستن فقط هم چند موردش ، قسمت های جانوران هم تقریبا هیچ شدن که توی نظام قدیم گسترده تر بودن 
ابهام؟ خیلی کم کتاب ابهام داره ، حتی کمتر از کتاب نظام قدیم ، برعکس توضیحات خیلی واضحن 
اشتباه؟ کتاب نظام قدیم با اون همه چاپ شدن ، اشتباه داشت ، قدیمی ترین کتاب نظام جدید که چاپ سومشه الان ، ولی به هر حال ، اینکه تالیف اصلاحیه نداده اشتباهه و در سایت دفتر زیست شناسی ، فایل اصلاحیه کتاب درسی کاملا موجوده، پس حرف اون دوست نظام جدید هم اشتباهه و پیشنهاد میکنم صاحب تایپک بهشون بگه اصلاحیه رو دانلود کنن
نیاز به توضیح نکات خارج از کتاب؟ بازم نه ، شاید برای فهم بیشتر مطلب نیاز باشه که گفته بشه مطالبی ، ولی طوری نیست که حتما هم نیاز به این مطالب باشه ، موضوع اینکه اگه بعضی دوستان ابهام یا نیاز به توضیح بیشتری در نظام جدید میبینن به خاطر اینه که بسیاری از مباحث پایه زیست شناسی در علوم دوره متوسطه اول گنجونده شده و دانش آموزان مطالبی رو اونجا خوندن !
فارسی سازی؟ خب نیازی به حفظ واژه های فارسی هم نیست حتما ، چون سازمان سنجش تصویب کرد که لغات انگلیسی باید در سوال آورده بشه ! هر چند خود دانش آموزا وقتی از دهم با لغات فارسی کار کردن الان دیه سختی براشون نداره نسبت به نظام قدیم ها !
نداشتن تست کنکوری؟ برای حدود 10 درصد مطالب تازه اضافه شده به کتاب شاید نیاز به تست تالیفی باشه ، ولی در سایر موارد تست های کنکور های سال قبل با یه سری اصلاحات کوچیک قابل استفاده ان که اکثر کتاب های کنکوری یا جمع بندی مثل دور دنیای گاج این کارو کردن 
این تحلیل من بود ، ضدیتی هم با هیچ کس ندارم ، حرفم از روزی که کتاب دوازدهم منتشر شد همین بوده ، این تایپکیه که من شهریور در مورد کتاب دوازدهم زدم و اونجا هم واضحا گفتم که نهایتا سه ماه کار داره فول شدن به این کتاب کتاب درسی زیست دوازدهم منتشر شد + بررسی تغییرات





 قسمت ها قسمت های آسون و حفظی نظام  قدیم بودن که ازشون توی کنکور سوالات آسون و نمره بيار می اومده به چی نظام  جدید داری میبالی تو کوتاهم نمیاد تازه فکر می کنه داره درست میگه بس کن  دیگه


ویروس باکتری ، آغازیان ، قارچ ها ، ژنتیک جمیت 80 درصدش ، کلا محاسبات ، 40 درصد شارش انرژی ، چرخه های گیاهی ، 30 درصد هورمون ، 60 درصد جانوران ، به طور کلی 50 درصد مطالب گیاهی و ژنتیک گیاهی و... مباحث آسونی نیستن دوست عزیز ! آقا سجاد درست میگن ، شما نمیخوای قبول کنی که اشتباه می کنی به نظرم !

خلاصه که این دید من بود که خودم دو سال کتب نظام قدیم رو برای کنکور خوندم و امسال هم دارم نظام جدید تدریس میکنم ! حالا اگر بازم اصرار دارید که بگید نظام جدید سخت تره مشکلی نیست ، مرداد 98 با اومدن نتایج مشخص میشه ! 
بدرود همه ، نقل نگیرید لطفا!*

----------


## God1

*با توجه به این تاپیک و صحبت هات تو تاپیک های دیگه ، بیشتر شبیه اینه خودت نظام جدیدی سال بعد کنکور داری میخوای سال بعد هم نظام قدیم  باشه  تا کارت راحت تر بشه.
وگرنه کدوم ادم عاقل وقتی کتاب ها اینقدر سبک تر شده بازم میخواد نظام قدیم باشه سال بعد.
ساده تر بودن مساوی چند تست عقب افتادن و کلی رتبه جابجا شدن. حالا هر چقدر هم بگین باید پول کتاب بیشتری بدین بازم می ارزه به یکسان بودن سوال ها.
در مورد امسال هم مسلمه نظام قدیم ضرر میکنه. بخاطر حجم مطالب  بیشتر و یکسان نبودن سوالها.
*

----------


## SHINER

چرا اینقد بحث میکنید خدا ب همه عقل داده 
هر کی با توجه ب موقعیت خودش باید تصمیم بگیره
مسلما یکی ک کنور نظام قدیم رو خوندع حالا هر چ قد هم ک کتابا سبک شده باشع چون براش مروره همون کتاب های سنگین میشه براش سبک :/ تا اینکه مطالب جدید بخونه این از این
بعدشم خو یکی توان مالی داره یکی نه دلیل نمیشه برا همه یه نسخه پیچید

ب فرض من خودم چون ریاضی و فیزیکم قوی هس برام فرقی نداره قدیم و جدیدش چون درصد بالا میزنم همیشه 
ولی خو حفظیاتم خوب نیست عربی و ادبیات اینا میگن کلی مطلب جدیده خو ترجیح میدم قدیم بمونم 

حالا شما ها هم باید با توجه ب شرایط خودتون تصمیم بگیرید الکی کل کل نکنید  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## alireza.msv

یکی از تناقض های ما اینه که تو ریاضی مشتق مثلثات رو نخوندیم ولی تو فیزیک خود کتاب ازش سوال داده  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> سجاد جان عزیز 
> والا ارزششو نداره
> این موضوعو همه‌مون میدونیم چه نظام جدیدیا و چه قدیمیا
> حالا ایشون درسشو نخونده عذاب وجدان داره و داره با این کارش خودشو توجیه میکنه
> شما نیاز نداره این همه بحث کنی نمیخواد خودتو به خاطر ایشون پایین بیاری
> خودشم میدونه منتها عذاب وجدان و غرور اولین کنکور نمیزاره قبول کنه
> شما نمیخواد خون خودتو کثیف کنی


سلام
میدونم ولی بحث ارزش و ضدارزش نیست عزیز دل ، بحث استدلال کردنه
یه وقت هست من یا شما (نوعی) برای صحبتت استدلال میاری ، یه وقت هم هست یه چیزی رو هوا میپرونی بدون ارائه سند و استدلال آوردن

@sina_hp این دوست عزیزمون 99 قراره کنکور بده، خیلی هم در تلاشه که برا 99 هم کنکور نظام قدیمم برگزار کنن، من با ارائه استدلال و مستندا دارم میگم به ضرر نظام قدیما هستش، بهتره همون نظام جدید کنکور بدی تا قدیم، اینطوری به نفع خودت هستش ولی خب این دوست عزیز تو کتش نمیره و حرف خودش رو میزنه  :Yahoo (4):  ، میدونم هزینه کتاب و منابع سنگینه ولی خب ارزش داره چون نظام جدید واقعا مباحثش رقیق شده و آبکی شده و پس مونده های مباحث نظام قدیم هستش

یعنی اگر شما میزان تلاشی که برای کسب رتبه زیر 1000 تو کنکور نظام قدیم میکنی رو برای کنکور نظام جدید کنی راحت رتبت زیر 100 میشه، همین قدر خفن و جالبناکه  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## SHINER

> سلام
> میدونم ولی بحث ارزش و ضدارزش نیست عزیز دل ، بحث استدلال کردنه
> یه وقت هست من یا شما (نوعی) برای صحبتت استدلال میاری ، یه وقت هم هست یه چیزی رو هوا میپرونی بدون ارائه سند و استدلال آوردن
> 
> @sina_hp این دوست عزیزمون 99 قراره کنکور بده، خیلی هم در تلاشه که برا 99 هم کنکور نظام قدیمم برگزار کنن، من با ارائه استدلال و مستندا دارم میگم به ضرر نظام قدیما هستش، بهتره همون نظام جدید کنکور بدی تا قدیم، اینطوری به نفع خودت هستش ولی خب این دوست عزیز تو کتش نمیره و حرف خودش رو میزنه  ، میدونم هزینه کتاب و منابع سنگینه ولی خب ارزش داره چون نظام جدید واقعا مباحثش رقیق شده و آبکی شده و پس مونده های مباحث نظام قدیم هستش
> 
> یعنی اگر شما میزان تلاشی که برای کسب رتبه زیر 1000 تو کنکور نظام قدیم میکنی رو برای کنکور نظام جدید کنی راحت رتبت زیر 100 میشه، همین قدر خفن و جالبناکه


اقا سجاد حرف شما هم درست
ولی خو ممکنه یکی همین مطالب سنگین رو خوب بلد باشه با یه اختلاف ناچیز قبول نشه اون چ کنه
همین مطالب سنگین براش سبکه چون بلده 
پشت بمونه بخونه هم براش فرقی نمیکنه مطالب براش تکراری س و براش مروره 

ب هر حال هر کسی یه نظری دارع
یه شرایطی دارع
همه ی جانب رو باید سنجید

----------


## Hamid_tig

> چرا اینقد بحث میکنید خدا ب همه عقل داده 
> هر کی با توجه ب موقعیت خودش باید تصمیم بگیره
> مسلما یکی ک کنور نظام قدیم رو خوندع حالا هر چ قد هم ک کتابا سبک شده باشع چون براش مروره همون کتاب های سنگین میشه براش سبک :/ تا اینکه مطالب جدید بخونه این از این
> بعدشم خو یکی توان مالی داره یکی نه دلیل نمیشه برا همه یه نسخه پیچید
> 
> ب فرض من خودم چون ریاضی و فیزیکم قوی هس برام فرقی نداره قدیم و جدیدش چون درصد بالا میزنم همیشه 
> ولی خو حفظیاتم خوب نیست عربی و ادبیات اینا میگن کلی مطلب جدیده خو ترجیح میدم قدیم بمونم 
> 
> حالا شما ها هم باید با توجه ب شرایط خودتون تصمیم بگیرید الکی کل کل نکنید


کاملا حق با شماست مثلا ریاضی اول ابتدایی یه چیز کاملا پیش و پا افتاده است ولی  کلاس اولی ها باهاش چالش داره و برای ماها پیش و پا افتاده . ایشونی که داره میگه نظام جدید سخته از دید خودش درست میگه

----------


## saj8jad

> اقا سجاد حرف شما هم درست
> ولی خو ممکنه یکی همین مطالب سنگین رو خوب بلد باشه با یه اختلاف ناچیز قبول نشه اون چ کنه
> همین مطالب سنگین براش سبکه چون بلده 
> پشت بمونه بخونه هم براش فرقی نمیکنه مطالب براش تکراری س و براش مروره 
> 
> ب هر حال هر کسی یه نظری دارع
> یه شرایطی دارع
> همه ی جانب رو باید سنجید


سلام
باور کنید من خودمم که الان این جملات رو دارم تایپ میکنم کفرم داره میگیره چون خودمم نظام قدیم هستم متاسفانه  :Yahoo (4): 
از این موضوع گل و گلاب که عبور کنیم ، ببینید من حرفتون رو قبول ندارم یعنی در واقع استدلالتون رو نمی پسندم (نظر شخصی)
ببینید کسی که *فرضا* مثلثات پیشرفته بلده مسلما مثلثات مقدماتی براش هلو بپر تو گلو هستش ، چطور ممکنه کسی مثلثات پیشرفته بلد باشه ولی مقدمات مثلثات رو بلد نباشه؟!!
یا چطور ممکنه *فرضا* من انتگرال سه گانه رو بلد باشم ولی انتگرال آبکی ریاضیات تجربی اونم از نوع نظام جدیدیش رو بلد نباشم؟!!
کسی که زیست نظام قدیم رو خونده باشه و بلد باشه ، زیست نظام جدید براش هلو به معنای حقیقی کلمه ست 
و به همین ترتیتب سایر مباحث و دروس به شرح ایضا

----------


## Hamid_tig

> یکی از تناقض های ما اینه که تو ریاضی مشتق مثلثات رو نخوندیم ولی تو فیزیک خود کتاب ازش سوال داده


اگه منظورتون اون تمرین آخر فصل سوم دوازدهم هست خود مولف کتاب اعلام کرده که منظورشون استفاده از فرمول  شتاب در هماهنگ ساده بوده که در متن کتاب بهش اشاره نشده و اصلا قصدشون استفاده از مشتق واسه رسیدن به جواب نبوده

----------


## SHINER

> سلام
> باور کنید من خودمم که الان این جملات رو دارم تایپ میکنم کفرم داره میگیره چون خودمم نظام قدیم هستم متاسفانه 
> از این موضوع گل و گلاب که عبور کنیم ، ببینید من حرفتون رو قبول ندارم یعنی در واقع استدلالتون رو نمی پسندم (نظر شخصی)
> ببینید کسی که *فرضا* مثلثات پیشرفته بلده مسلما مثلثات مقدماتی براش هلو بپر تو گلو هستش ، چطور ممکنه کسی مثلثات پیشرفته بلد باشه ولی مقدمات مثلثات رو بلد نباشه؟!!
> یا چطور ممکنه *فرضا* من انتگرال سه گانه رو بلد باشم ولی انتگرال آبکی ریاضیات تجربی اونم از نوع نظام جدیدیش رو بلد نباشم؟!!
> کسی که زیست نظام قدیم رو خونده باشه و بلد باشه ، زیست نظام جدید براش هلو به معنای حقیقی کلمه ست 
> و به همین ترتیتب سایر مباحث و دروس به شرح ایضا


خو منم عرض کردم متوجه شدم چی میگید
شما میگید مطالب سبک شده کم حجم شده کاملا درست اوکی این حق با شما کفرتونم نگیرع

خو الان ب فرض یکی نظام قدیم رو بلده ولی خب توو کنکور ب دلیلی حالا یه استرس یا هر دلیل دیگ نتوسته خوب رتبه بیارع یا اصلا با یه اختلاف ناچیز مثلا 100 تایی قبول نشده این الان براش فرقی ندارع نظام جدید سبک شدع یا نه چون نظام قدیم براش راحته خو ب نفع طرف هس ک بیاد قدیم بدع نه جدید 

چون جدید حلیات کم شدع ولی مطالب جدید هم دارع ب هر حال ... 
طرف هم ک بلدع قدیم رو کتاب هاشم رو دارع دیگ قدیم براش بهتره .... 


نمیدونم منظور رسوندم یا نه
کلا افراد موقعیت هاشون با هم متفاوته انتخابی باشه مناسب تره

----------


## saj8jad

> خو منم عرض کردم متوجه شدم چی میگید
> شما میگید مطالب سبک شده کم حجم شده کاملا درست اوکی این حق با شما کفرتونم نگیرع
> 
> *خو الان ب فرض یکی نظام قدیم رو بلده ولی خب توو کنکور ب دلیلی حالا یه استرس یا هر دلیل دیگ نتوسته خوب رتبه بیارع یا اصلا با یه اختلاف ناچیز مثلا 100 تایی قبول نشده این الان براش فرقی ندارع نظام جدید سبک شدع یا نه چون نظام قدیم براش راحته خو ب نفع طرف هس ک بیاد قدیم بدع نه جدید* 
> 
> چون جدید حلیات کم شدع ولی مطالب جدید هم دارع ب هر حال ... 
> طرف هم ک بلدع قدیم رو کتاب هاشم رو دارع دیگ قدیم براش بهتره .... 
> 
> 
> ...


نه خانم مدیر متوجه منظورتون شدم همون اول  :Yahoo (1):  ، درک میکنم
سوء تفاضل! نشه از دست شما کفرم نگرفته، از دست مباحث نظام جدید کفرم گرفته در حقیقت!  :Yahoo (94): 

*ج قرمز :* نه دیگه فرق میکنه ، فرق اینجاست حرفتون زمانی درسته که همه نظام قدیم باشن ، نه یه عده نظام قدیم و یه عده نظام جدید، فراموش نکنید همه داوطلبان با هم تراز بندی میشن و نه جدا، سادگی مباحث اونا به ضرر ماست (نظام قدیم) چون تراز اونا به دلیل سادگی و حجم کم مباحث گل و گلاب وار میره بالا و مال ما به بدبختی ، شما فرض کنید میخواید 60 درصد ریاضی تجربی بزنید، تعداد مبحثی که باید در نظام قدیم بخونید بیشتر از تعداد مباحث نظام جدید هستش با این وجود که درصد سختی نظام قدیم هم به نسبت سخت تره، سوال اینجاست که اگر شما یکی دو تا تست هم باز فرضا کمتر بزنید قافیه رو باختید

ولی اینو قبول دارم که هر کسی به منابع خودش راحت تره ، خصوصا نظام قدیمی ها ولی خب از این نکات مهم هم که بالا گفتم نمیشه به سادگی صرف نظر کرد

بله منظورتون منتقل شد
به هر حال امیدوارم همه ما در هر صورت موفق باشیم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## God1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط BlAziIiNG StAR


خو منم عرض کردم متوجه شدم چی میگید
شما میگید مطالب سبک شده کم حجم شده کاملا درست اوکی این حق با شما کفرتونم نگیرع

خو الان ب فرض یکی نظام قدیم رو بلده ولی خب توو کنکور ب دلیلی حالا یه استرس یا هر دلیل دیگ نتوسته خوب رتبه بیارع یا اصلا با یه اختلاف ناچیز مثلا 100 تایی قبول نشده این الان براش فرقی ندارع نظام جدید سبک شدع یا نه چون نظام قدیم براش راحته خو ب نفع طرف هس ک بیاد قدیم بدع نه جدید 

چون جدید حلیات کم شدع ولی مطالب جدید هم دارع ب هر حال ... 
طرف هم ک بلدع قدیم رو کتاب هاشم رو دارع دیگ قدیم براش بهتره .... 


نمیدونم منظور رسوندم یا نه
کلا افراد موقعیت هاشون با هم متفاوته انتخابی باشه مناسب تره


این نتیجه گیریتون اشتباهه.
فرض کن 2 تا سوال از یه مبحث طرح بشه ولی برای نظام جدید راحت تر به دلیل اینکه مبحث سبکتر شده  و برای نظام قدیم سخت تر و وقت گیرتر.
حالا ببین چند تا سوال به همین شکل چند دقیقه وقت اضافه تری ازشما نسبت به یه نظام جدید می گیره و میتونه رتبه رو چقدر جابجا کنه.
تفاوت در سوالا واقعا ریسک بزرگیه که میتونه تلاش یه فرد را نابود کنه.*

----------


## SHINER

> نه خانم مدیر متوجه منظورتون شدم همون اول  ، درک میکنم
> سوء تفاضل! نشه از دست شما کفرم نگرفته، از دست مباحث نظام جدید کفرم گرفته در حقیقت! 
> 
> *ج قرمز :* نه دیگه فرق میکنه ، فرق اینجاست حرفتون زمانی درسته که همه نظام قدیم باشن ، نه یه عده نظام قدیم و یه عده نظام جدید، فراموش نکنید همه داوطلبان با هم تراز بندی میشن و نه جدا، سادگی مباحث اونا به ضرر ماست (نظام قدیم) چون تراز اونا به دلیل سادگی و حجم کم مباحث گل و گلاب وار میره بالا و مال ما به بدبختی ، شما فرض کنید میخواید 60 درصد ریاضی تجربی بزنید، تعداد مبحثی که باید در نظام قدیم بخونید بیشتر از تعداد مباحث نظام جدید هستش با این وجود که درصد سختی نظام قدیم هم به نسبت سخت تره، سوال اینجاست که اگر شما یکی دو تا تست هم باز فرضا کمتر بزنید قافیه رو باختید
> 
> ولی اینو قبول دارم که هر کسی به منابع خودش راحت تره ، خصوصا نظام قدیمی ها ولی خب از این نکات مهم هم که بالا گفتم نمیشه به سادگی صرف نظر کرد
> 
> بله منظورتون منتقل شد
> به هر حال امیدوارم همه ما در هر صورت موفق باشیم



بابا گفتم اگ طرف بلدع خو بلد باشع بلده دیگ حالا چ سادع چ سختش ب هر حال میزنه توو کنکور :Yahoo (111):  اوکی ؟؟ :Yahoo (94): 
بلد هم نباشع میره نظام جدید براش حجش کمتر باشع   :Yahoo (5): 
برا همون میگم انتخابی بهترع شرایط متفاوته خب

----------


## SHINER

> *
> این نتیجه گیریتون اشتباه.
> فرض کن 2 تا سوال از یه مبحث طرح بشه ولی برای نظام جدید راحت تر به دلیل اینکه مبحث سبکتر شده  و برای نظام قدیم سخت تر و وقت گیرتر.
> حالا ببین چند تا سوال به همین شکل چند دقیقه وقت اضافه تری ازشما نسبت به یه نظام جدید می گیره و میتونه رتبه رو چقدر جابجا کنه.
> تفاوت در سوالا واقعا ریسک بزرگیه که میتونه تلاش یه فرد را نابود کنه.*


ب پست بالایی رجوع کنید و با دفت بخونید  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## saj8jad

> بابا گفتم اگ طرف بلدع خو بلد باشع بلده دیگ حالا چ سادع چ سختش ب هر حال میزنه توو کنکور اوکی ؟؟
> بلد هم نباشع میره نظام جدید براش حجش کمتر باشع  
> برا همون میگم انتخابی بهترع شرایط متفاوته خب


میدونم، هر چند بلد باشه بازم عقل حکم میکنه بره نظام جدید  :Yahoo (4):  ، ریسک نباید کرد ، ریسک=انفجار  :Yahoo (94): 
ولی جدای از مزاح و شوخی ، به نظر منم انتخابی باشه ، عاقلانه و عادلانه و معقول تر و باقی صفات بر این وزن هستش

----------


## Ali jk

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> از صاحب اصلی تایپک نقل نگرفتم چون خودش میبینه ، نه دانش آموز نظام قدیم تنها میتونه مقایسه کنه نه نظام جدید ، بهترین افراد کسایی ان که با هردو کتاب کار کردن و چه کسایی بهتر از دبیران ، منم که دبیر نیستم ولی در کنار دانشجویی به عنوان یک شغل دارم زیست نظام جدید رو درس میدم پس میتونم خودم رو در مقام مقایسه بیینم
> اول به لحاظ حجم زیست جدید ، غیر اینکه تعداد فصل ها کم شده ، حجم مباحث هم به شدت کاهش پیدا کرده ، ممنوع شدن طرح سوالات محاسباتی ( تقریبا هیچ شدن ژنتیک ها ) ، حذف چرخه های سرخس و خزه و بازدانگان در تولید مثل گیاهی ، حذف مطالبی از شارش انرژی ، یعنی دانش آموز فقط یه چیز کلی میبینه نه جزئیات ! اینا حذفیات حجمی فصل ها هستن فقط هم چند موردش ، قسمت های جانوران هم تقریبا هیچ شدن که توی نظام قدیم گسترده تر بودن 
> ...


منم خوندم همه رو واسه مشاوره و اينا
كاري با محاسبات و اينا ندارم
ولي اون ويروس يا باكتري يا ژنتيك يا گياهي اسوني ك گفتن اوشون؛ ب زور داريم واحدهاي درسيش و پاس ميكنيم
راس ميگه
مياد دانشگاه و وقتي اين درسها رو مردود شد ميفهمه چيه

----------


## .khosro.

> *
> 
> مثلا چی رو می خواي ثابت کنی؟؟ آقا من نخوام توی تاپیکی که من زدم تو نظر بدی به کی باید بگم؟؟ چجوری بهت بفهمونم حرف هات اشتباهه؟؟  چرا افکار عمومی رو متشنج می کنی عجب گیری کردیم از دست شما ها درسته اینجا يه مکان عمومی هست هر کس آزاده هر چی بگه ولی دیکه انقدر خودخواهی و یاوه گویی واقعا بی نظيره طرف با زيون خودش داره ميگه کتاب های نظام جدید نامفهوم و سختن بعد یه عده دارن میان دو سه تا حذفيات دلیل بر آسون بودن نظام جدید میارن بعد هی هم تکرار می کنن حرفشون رو آقا اون قسمت هايي که توي نظام قدیم هست ولی توی نظام جدید حذف شده اولا کم هستن و فقط توی یکی دو سه درس به میزان کم هستن در ثانی اون قسمت ها قسمت های آسون و حفظی نظام قدیم بودن که ازشون توی کنکور سوالات آسون و نمره بيار می اومده به چی نظام جدید داری میبالی تو کوتاهم نمیاد تازه فکر می کنه داره درست میگه بس کن دیگه*


آقا ببخش وسط حرفتون میپرم چندتا نکته خنده دار به چشمم خورد که گفتم بد نیست گوشزد کنم

1. داداش گل اولا اون حذفیات از دو سه تا مورد بیشتره :Yahoo (4): 

2. اونا قسمتای آسون و حفظی ان؟ جلل خالق

3. سوالات اسون و نمره بیار ازون قسمتا؟ مارو گرفتیا

4. نمیخوای تو تاپیکت نظر بده؟ بزرگ شو لدفا :Yahoo (23):  

پ ن: ینی عاشق اون حس مالکیتت نسبت به تاپیک شدم

----------


## saj8jad

> ببینید سطح اختلاف خیلی زیادی بین دوتا نظام هست نسبت به حجم مطالعه و سختی مطالب .کتاب های نظام جدید خیلی روون تر نوشته شدن و تا خواسته مطلب برسه به جاهای پیچیده اش سریع جمعش کردن و اصلا واردش نشدن 
> 
> با توجه به تالیف کتاب های کمک درسی خیلی خوب خصوصا توسط گاج و خیلی سبز استفاده از توجیه نبود منبع تستی یا گنگ بودن کاملا مسخره است 
> 
> استفاده از لفظ وقت اضافه مصحکه  با توجه به اینکه هرسال بنا به منطق و صرفا درنظر گرفتن وقت 12 ماهه بین دو کنکور چه دانش اموز و چه پشت کنکور های قبلی چه فارغ التحصیل های رشته های داشنگاهی همه و همه یک حجم و یک نوع دروس رو مطالعه میکردن 
> 
> با همه تفاسیر بالا و با توجه به اشاره شده *70 تا 80 درصد سوالات مشترک* (یا از مباحث مشترک) خواهد بود کار سنجش برای ایجاد و طراحی سوال و ایجاد عدالت تراز بین دو نظام خیلی خیلی مشکل خواهد بود طوریکه نمیشه پیش بینی کرد که چطور میخواد اینکار رو انجام بده یا اصلا صد درصد و کامل میتونه انجام بده یا نه 
> 
> منظور از عدالت بین دو نظام هم صرفا قبولی برابر نیست بلکه با یکسان سازی حجم و سطح سوالا باید کاری کنه تا با تلاش برابر درصد یا تراز یکسانی ایجاد بشه مثلا یک نفر یکسان ومشخص با 100 ساعت مطالعه توی یه درس هم توی نظام قدیم و هم جدید تراز یکسانی بیاره 
> ...


من نمیدونم این 70 تا 80 درصد سوالات مشترک از کجا اومده دقیقا؟ خود سنجش گفت از مباحث مشترک سوالات مشترک طرح میشه و اشاره ای به 70 80 درصد نکردن، نمیدونم شایدم من ندیدم 
ممکنه *مثلا* در درس ادبیات فقط 40 درصد مباحث نظام قدیم و جدید مشترک باشه و 60 درصد غیر مشترک باشه، اون وقت چطوری قراره 80 درصد سوالات مشترک باشه؟! 
یا مثلا درس گل و گلاب زیست رو که من نمیدونم چطوری قراره زیست نظام قدیم و جدید رو سوال مشترک بدن دقیقا تا از بابت ترازبندی و سطح و کیفیت هر دو مجموعه سوالات قدیم و جدید یکسان و برابر و عادلانه باشه!؟

به نظرم کنکور 98 کنکوری متمایز با کنکورهای گذشته خواهد بود به این دلیل (دلایل) که اولا طراحان هر درس باید کتاب های نظام جدید و قدیم رو تا حدودی زیرورو کنن اصطلاحا تا متوجه بشن مباحث مشترک کجاهاست، حالا بیان از اون قسمت سوالات مشترک طرح کنن ، از اون مباحث غیر مشترک هم سوالات با سطح و کیفیت و کمیت یکسانی رو طراحی کنن که خود این موارد فرآیند طراحی سوالات رو سخت و با پیچیدگی همراه میکنه، بنابراین طراحان باید با دقت و ریزبینی حداکثری اقدام به طرح سوالات کنن تا از بابت هم ترازی و هم سطحی سوالات و آزمون مشکلی پیش نیاد که پس فردا بچه های نظام قدیم سازمان سنجش و کارکنانش رو با هم دود نکنن بفرستن هوا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


من نمیدونم این 70 تا 80 درصد سوالات مشترک از کجا اومده دقیقا؟ خود سنجش گفت از مباحث مشترک سوالات مشترک طرح میشه و اشاره ای به 70 80 درصد نکردن، نمیدونم شایدم من ندیدم 
ممکنه مثلا در درس ادبیات فقط 40 درصد مباحث نظام قدیم و جدید مشترک باشه و 60 درصد غیر مشترک باشه، اون وقت چطوری قراره 80 درصد سوالات مشترک باشه؟! 
یا مثلا درس گل و گلاب زیست رو که من نمیدونم چطوری قراره زیست نظام قدیم و جدید رو سوال مشترک بدن دقیقا تا از بابت ترازبندی و سطح و کیفیت هر دو مجموعه سوالات قدیم و جدید یکسان و برابر و عادلانه باشه!؟

به نظرم کنکور 98 کنکوری متمایز با کنکورهای گذشته خواهد بود به این دلیل (دلایل) که اولا طراحان هر درس باید کتاب های نظام جدید و قدیم رو تا حدودی زیرورو کنن اصطلاحا تا متوجه بشن مباحث مشترک کجاهاست، حالا بیان از اون قسمت سوالات مشترک طرح کنن ، از اون مباحث غیر مشترک هم سوالات با سطح و کیفیت و کمیت یکسانی رو طراحی کنن که خود این موارد فرآیند طراحی سوالات رو سخت و با پیچیدگی همراه میکنه، بنابراین طراحان باید با دقت و ریزبینی حداکثری اقدام به طرح سوالات کنن تا از بابت هم ترازی و هم سطحی سوالات و آزمون مشکلی پیش نیاد که پس فردا بچه های نظام قدیم سازمان سنجش و کارکنانش رو با هم دود نکنن بفرستن هوا 




*

----------


## Imalireza

> *
> *


بهتر نیس باچند تا مدرک معتبر تری حرفتو ثابت کنی چون نظر تو و چند نفر دیگه نمیتونه مبنا براین باشه که سخت شده !

----------


## SHINER

https://yekupload.ir/7785706659063c6...UzdkTzRFUT0%3D

 :Yahoo (5):

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> *


سینا جان، دوست عزیز و گرامی
نظر ایشون هم محترمه ولی لزوما قابل تایید (من) نیست، اینکه شما صرفا به یک کامنت استناد کنی و بر اساس اون کامنت یا همچنین کامنت هایی که ارائه دهنده نظرات دیگران هستش (و نه نظر خودت) بیای استدلال ارائه بدی ، اصلا جالب و منطقی و عقلانی نیست
من نظرم رو گفتم، شمام کماکان رو گفتمانی که داشتی ثابت قدمی، مشکلی نیست نظرات و استدلال ها چه درست چه غلط به هر حال متفاوته و ایضا قابل احترامه
من میگم نره ولی شما دائم میگی بدوش  :Yahoo (94):  ، اوکی ولی خب جور در نمیاد عزیز من  :Yahoo (1): 

*پ.ن :* اگر شما یا سایر دوستان در این گفتمان (عمومی) از لحن یا گفتار احیانا تند من آزده خاطر شدی (شدید) صمیمانه عذرخواهم، بدرود عزیزان

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


سینا جان، دوست عزیز و گرامی
نظر ایشون هم محترمه ولی لزوما قابل تایید (من) نیست، اینکه شما صرفا به یک کامنت استناد کنی و بر اساس اون کامنت یا همچنین کامنت هایی که ارائه دهنده نظرات دیگران هستش (و نه نظر خودت) بیای استدلال ارائه بدی ، اصلا جالب و منطقی و عقلانی نیست
من نظرم رو گفتم، شمام کماکان رو گفتمانی که داشتی ثابت قدمی، مشکلی نیست نظرات و استدلال ها چه درست چه غلط به هر حال متفاوته و ایضا قابل احترامه
من میگم نره ولی شما دائم میگی بدوش  ، اوکی ولی خب جور در نمیاد عزیز من 

پ.ن : اگر شما یا سایر دوستان در این گفتمان (عمومی) از لحن یا گفتار احیانا تند من آزده خاطر شدی (شدید) صمیمانه عذرخواهم، بدرود عزیزان







 نوشته اصلی توسط Imalireza


بهتر نیس باچند تا مدرک معتبر تری حرفتو ثابت کنی چون نظر تو و چند نفر دیگه نمیتونه مبنا براین باشه که سخت شده !







 نوشته اصلی توسط BlAziIiNG StAR


https://yekupload.ir/7785706659063c6...UzdkTzRFUT0%3D




اینم سند ویس اشکان هاشمی همونی که تالیف زیست نشر الگو رو کرده به غیر از حرف هايي که درباره دو کنکور زده و اشتباه هم گفته و مهم هم نیست بقیه حرف هاش درباره سختی و نامفهوم بودن کتاب های نظام جدید درسته گوش کنید ببینم بازم میگید سند بده*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

هیچکدوم از اونیکی آسون تر نیست. اونایی که نظام جدید کنکور میدن با خودشون سنجیده میشن و نظام قدیمی ها هم با خودشون. پس اصلا مهم نیست که مطالب مطلقا چقد سخت یا اسونه.
ولی بهتره سوال رو اینجوری بپرسیم که یه دانش آموز نظام قدیم راحت تر میتونه کنکور نظام جدید بده یا یه دانش آموز نظام جدید راحت تر میتونه کنکور نظام قدیم بده؟
در این صورت به نظر من مورد اول درسته. چون کنکور نظام قدیم اینقد ازش سوال اومده که طراح ها سال های اخیر سوال کم اوردن و دارن هی سوالات سخت تر طرح میکنن! ولی نظام جدید با توجه به این دانش آموزا حتی نمونه سوال هم ندارن منطقی به نظر میرسه که امسال طراح ها بهشون آسون میگیرن که کنکور بتونه پراکنش سطح ها رو بهتر تعیین کنه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammacl


هیچکدوم از اونیکی آسون تر نیست. اونایی که نظام جدید کنکور میدن با خودشون سنجیده میشن و نظام قدیمی ها هم با خودشون. پس اصلا مهم نیست که مطالب مطلقا چقد سخت یا اسونه.
ولی بهتره سوال رو اینجوری بپرسیم که یه دانش آموز نظام قدیم راحت تر میتونه کنکور نظام جدید بده یا یه دانش آموز نظام جدید راحت تر میتونه کنکور نظام قدیم بده؟
در این صورت به نظر من مورد اول درسته. چون کنکور نظام قدیم اینقد ازش سوال اومده که طراح ها سال های اخیر سوال کم اوردن و دارن هی سوالات سخت تر طرح میکنن! ولی نظام جدید با توجه به این دانش آموزا حتی نمونه سوال هم ندارن منطقی به نظر میرسه که امسال طراح ها بهشون آسون میگیرن که کنکور بتونه پراکنش سطح ها رو بهتر تعیین کنه


يه کسی که نظام قدیم خونده اصلا نمی تونه نظام جدید بده چرا؟؟؟ چون باید بره کتاب نظام جدید بخونه خوندن کتاب نظام جدید یعنی فرو رفتن توی باتلاق چون کتاب نامفهوم و پر از نکته ریز و جدید هست موضوع اينه که کسی که نظام جدید هست خب چند سال با کتاب های نظام جدید خودش بزرگ شده و توی مدرسه کم یا زیاد اونا رو خونده تازه همون هم مشکل داره توی کتاب هاش چون کتاب هاشون به شدت نامفهوم و پر نکته  شدن نسبت به کتاب های نظام قدیم شما قبلا زیست نظام قدیم رو می تونستي از روی کتاب بخونی و گاهی بعضی جاها رو از کتاب کمک آموزشی استفاده می کردی و بقیه رو تست میزدی اما الان زیست نظام جدید رو بدون کمک آموزشی اصلا نمی شه خوند چون به شدت کتاب نامفهوم و پر نکته هست من ميگم کسی که نظام قدیم خونده نمی تونه بیاد نظام جدید بخونه چون گرفتار میشه و ناچار هست چند سال پشت کنکور بمونه تا به مطالب مسلط شه این حرف منه هیچ کس این حرف رو باور نمی کنه چون عقلشون دادن دست چند تا مشاور که دارن با دروغ گفتن بهشون سود می کنن اون نظام قدیم هايي که مخالف حرف من هستن به جای این که با حرف زدن دو سه نفر و صرفا يه نگاه گذرا به کتاب های نظام جدید کردن برن دو فصل از يه کتاب نظام جدید به دلخواه خودشون هر کتابی باشه فرق نداره چون همه کتاب های نظام جدید عین هم هستن رو دقیق بخونه بعد بیاد دفاع کنه و بگه نظام قدیم ها کتاب هاشون بد هست اين جا اضافه تره از نظام جدید بهتره نظام قدیم ها برن نظام جدید بخونن و بی عدالتی هست و فلان يه بار این کار رو نکردن رفتن يه نگاه گذار یا انداختن یا اصلا نگاه نکردن با دو سه تا حرف مشاور و بقیه میگن نظام جدید آسون تر از نظام قدیم هست در حالی که غلطه محضه*

----------


## ParsaGh

به به مثل اینکه جنگه  :Yahoo (1):  
ببین دوست عزیز اینکه نظام جدید حجم مطالب وسختی مطالبش از قدیم کمتره چیزیه که انکار شدنی نیست و اگر انکارش کنی یک جای کار میلنگه ! 
این رو قشنگ میشه تو کارنامه بچه هایی که ازمون میدن فهمید .. درصدای نظام جدید ها تو درسا بالاست (عمدتا به علت نه چندان سخت بودن مطالب هر چند از همون مطالب نه چندان سخت سوالات سختی میدن معمولا تو ازمونا)ولی با این حال هم درصداشون بالاست و نسبت به اون درصدی که میزنن تراز چندان خوبی نمیگیرن در حالی که اگر همون درصد ها رو ببری تو نظام قدیم تراز خیلی بهتری بهت میده (خودم تو قلمچی شاگرد زیاد  دارم و این رو میبینم پس حرف من دراوردی نیست  :Yahoo (1):  ) 
درمورد حجم درسا که بررسی کردم واقعا کم و اسون شده //
ادبیات : کاهش تعداد دروس از 72 درس به 54 درس ..
تاریخ ادبیات و زبان فارسی انچنان خاصی ندارن .. ولی برای زبان فارسی یکم مجبورن به نظام قدیم رجوع کنن چون با نظام جدید زیاد نمیتونن به سوالات جواب بدن یک اشکال کار اینه..
دینی : کاهش تعداد دروس از 42 درس به 34 درس 
عربی: تقریبا مطابق با حذف بخشی از قواعد سخت و یکم اسونتر 
زبان: تقریبا مطابق
زیست : خوب تو زیست هم که تعداد فصول از 30 فصل به 24 فصل کاهش پیدا کرده ! .. قارچ باکتری اغازیان حذف .. ژنتیک آبکی .. گیاهی اسونتر .. جانوری اسونتر .. کلن هم از حجم زدن هم از سختی ... ولی ثبول دارم یکم مطالبش گنگه ولی باز با یه درسنامه خوب حل میشه! مشکل خاصی نیست که بزرگش کنن اتفاقا خیلی هم بهتر شده اینطوری .. تنها نکته بدش همون معادلای فارسیه که اگه جمعش کنی یک صفحه پشت و رو میشه اون هم میای حفظ میکنی و تمام ! 
فیزیک : خوب تو فیزیک هم که باز اسونتر شده مثلا فصلای حرکت شناسی و دینامیک رو که شاخ بزرگ قدیم بود و خیلیا حذفش میکردن توجدید هم کم حجم تر و هم اسونتر شده طوری که یکی از دوستام میگفت دینامیک رو تو دو جلسه تدریس کامل کرده !  
ریاضی و شیمی هم که خودتون مطلعید ! 
خلاصه اگه من میبودم بین کنکور نظام جدید و قدیم صد در صد نظام جدید رو انتخاب میکردم .. 
در کل بازم چون کنکور  تراز بندیه هر کدوم رو بدی باز فرق چندانی نمیکنه ولی خوب جدید باشه یه مزایایی که گفتم رو داره .. (البته من مطمئنم چون مطالب جدیدا اسونتره طراحای کنکور سوپرایزهای جالبی براشون دارن  :Yahoo (76): )
این رو هم بگم جدیدا خیلی خوب میخونن و انگیزه عجیب غریبی دارن چیزی که تو نظام ما نبود  :Yahoo (4):  
ایشالله همه موفق باشن

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *
> 
> يه کسی که نظام قدیم خونده اصلا نمی تونه نظام جدید بده چرا؟؟؟ چون باید بره کتاب نظام جدید بخونه خوندن کتاب نظام جدید یعنی فرو رفتن توی باتلاق چون کتاب نامفهوم و پر از نکته ریز و جدید هست موضوع اينه که کسی که نظام جدید هست خب چند سال با کتاب های نظام جدید خودش بزرگ شده و توی مدرسه کم یا زیاد اونا رو خونده تازه همون هم مشکل داره توی کتاب هاش چون کتاب هاشون به شدت نامفهوم و پر نکته  شدن نسبت به کتاب های نظام قدیم شما قبلا زیست نظام قدیم رو می تونستي از روی کتاب بخونی و گاهی بعضی جاها رو از کتاب کمک آموزشی استفاده می کردی و بقیه رو تست میزدی اما الان زیست نظام جدید رو بدون کمک آموزشی اصلا نمی شه خوند چون به شدت کتاب نامفهوم و پر نکته هست من ميگم کسی که نظام قدیم خونده نمی تونه بیاد نظام جدید بخونه چون گرفتار میشه و ناچار هست چند سال پشت کنکور بمونه تا به مطالب مسلط شه این حرف منه هیچ کس این حرف رو باور نمی کنه چون عقلشون دادن دست چند تا مشاور که دارن با دروغ گفتن بهشون سود می کنن اون نظام قدیم هايي که مخالف حرف من هستن به جای این که با حرف زدن دو سه نفر و صرفا يه نگاه گذرا به کتاب های نظام جدید کردن برن دو فصل از يه کتاب نظام جدید به دلخواه خودشون هر کتابی باشه فرق نداره چون همه کتاب های نظام جدید عین هم هستن رو دقیق بخونه بعد بیاد دفاع کنه و بگه نظام قدیم ها کتاب هاشون بد هست اين جا اضافه تره از نظام جدید بهتره نظام قدیم ها برن نظام جدید بخونن و بی عدالتی هست و فلان يه بار این کار رو نکردن رفتن يه نگاه گذار یا انداختن یا اصلا نگاه نکردن با دو سه تا حرف مشاور و بقیه میگن نظام جدید آسون تر از نظام قدیم هست در حالی که غلطه محضه*


اون سوال فرضی بود. نگفتم کسی بیاد همچین کاری کنه. گفتم اگه این اتفاق بیوفته کار برای کدوم گروه سخت تره؟
ضمنا در مورد چیزی که نمیدونید و نمیفهمید اظهار نظر نکنید. توی همین انجمن میشناسم کسایی رو که نظام قدیم بودن و دارن میخونن برا 99. خودمم قرار بود کتابای نظام جدید رو کنکور بدم و یکم زیست رو خوندم ولی منصرف شدم به دلایل نامربوط.
زیست جدید جز اون کلمات فارسی شده مزخرفش بقیه چیزاش روون تر و راحت تره. حالا هی شما بگو فلان مشاور اینو گفته و فلان استااااااد زیست شناسی اون رو گفته....فک نکن اینا خیلی چیزی بارشونه. همین اساتید زیست سالهای پیش کلیدی که برای کنکور میدادن کلی اشتباه توش داشت! میتونی توی سایت کانون چک کنی!

در هر صورت با این چیزایی که مینویسی اینجا راه به جایی نمیبری. شما میخوای از همین الان شکست آیندت توی کنکور رو توجیح کنی! فقط بهت میگم موفق باشی!

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *مضخرف !
> خود من دوازدهمی ام
> خیلی بهتر از شما کتابامون رو میشناسم
> جدای از پیشخوانی زیست نظام قدیم که توی تابستون انجام دادم , تمام دبیرامون میگن که نظام جدید آسون تر شده*
> *ضمنا تمام کتاب تست های مطرح (خیلی سبز و مهروماه و گاج) هیچ تست خارج از چهارچوب کتاب ندارند (استثنا ممکنه پیدا کنی)
> شمایی که جلد کتاب ما رو نگاه نکردی نمیخواد داستان سرهم کنی
> *



این دوستمون میگه نظام جدید اشتباهات علمی داره شما میگی راحته بنظرت جای بحث هستش که براش نوشتی مضخرف؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *اولا من نیازی به اثبات کردن ندارم. کاری که من میکنم خیلی بیشتر از اونیه که بخوام به کسی جواب پس بدم
> ثانیا ای کاش به جای اینکه اینقدر سطح پایین فکر کنی , ازم میپرسیدی چطوری با 20 ساعت هفته ای خوندن ترازم اینه.
> البته زیاد وارد جزئیات ساعت مطالعه من نشید که مثل 90 درصد همکلاسی هام نا امید میشید
> **وعده ما هم بعد از اعلام نتایج (حسرتی که افرادی مثل شما اون موقع میخورن که چرا از روشای من استفاده نکردند , بسی جذابه )*


تکبر یه روزی زمین میزنتت . ضمنا بپا یه دفعه از اوج سقوط نکنی

----------


## Farshad0732

بابا نظام قدیم واسه نظام قدیمیا و نظام جدید واسه نظام جدیدیا سخته
بخدا نظام جدید مگر در مواردی دست کمی از نظام قدیم نداره
مثلا کتاب فیزیک توی خیلی از موارد توضیح نداده بعد توی تمرین های اخر فصل از همون بحث تمرین داده ما مجبور میشیم کل بحث رو میخونیم . مثلا فیزیک یازدهم از کل مطالب فیزیک سوم دبیرستان فک کنم فقط به هم خازن ها و مدار های rc چیزی نخوندیم وگرنه معلممون مجبور بود کل فرمول و مطالب قبل رو بگه تا فهم و حل کردن تستا راحت بشه 
تازه فیزیک ما چیز های اضافی هم داره مث معادله پیوستگی و مسائل ارشمیدس
در کل توی همه درسا این فیلم رو داریم . به غیر از زیست و دین وزندگی ، همه درسا اینجوری هستن که نظام قدیم هم باید گفته بشه تا کامل همه چی رو بفهمیم

----------


## God1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Farshad0732


بابا نظام قدیم واسه نظام قدیمیا و نظام جدید واسه نظام جدیدیا سخته
بخدا نظام جدید مگر در مواردی دست کمی از نظام قدیم نداره
مثلا کتاب فیزیک توی خیلی از موارد توضیح نداده بعد توی تمرین های اخر فصل از همون بحث تمرین داده ما مجبور میشیم کل بحث رو میخونیم . مثلا فیزیک یازدهم از کل مطالب فیزیک سوم دبیرستان فک کنم فقط به هم خازن ها و مدار های rc چیزی نخوندیم وگرنه معلممون مجبور بود کل فرمول و مطالب قبل رو بگه تا فهم و حل کردن تستا راحت بشه 
تازه فیزیک ما چیز های اضافی هم داره مث معادله پیوستگی و مسائل ارشمیدس
در کل توی همه درسا این فیلم رو داریم . به غیر از زیست و دین وزندگی ، همه درسا اینجوری هستن که نظام قدیم هم باید گفته بشه تا کامل همه چی رو بفهمیم


بجز زیست کسی واسه کنکور برای بهتر یاد گرفتن مطالب به  کتاب مراجعه نمی کنه. فقط یه بار میخونه میره سراغ کتاب های کمک آموزشی که کامل موشکافی کردن. و بعد تست میزنه.
پس اینکه چند جای کتاب مبهمه مبنای مقایسه ای برای سختی یا آسونی نیست بلکه حجم مطالب و سختی مباحث مبنای مقایسه هستند که تو هر دو نظام قدیم سخت تر هست.*

----------


## saj8jad

> هیچکدوم از اونیکی آسون تر نیست. اونایی که نظام جدید کنکور میدن با خودشون سنجیده میشن و نظام قدیمی ها هم با خودشون. پس اصلا مهم نیست که مطالب مطلقا چقد سخت یا اسونه.
> ولی بهتره سوال رو اینجوری بپرسیم که یه دانش آموز نظام قدیم راحت تر میتونه کنکور نظام جدید بده یا یه دانش آموز نظام جدید راحت تر میتونه کنکور نظام قدیم بده؟
> در این صورت به نظر من مورد اول درسته. چون کنکور نظام قدیم اینقد ازش سوال اومده که طراح ها سال های اخیر سوال کم اوردن و دارن هی سوالات سخت تر طرح میکنن! ولی نظام جدید با توجه به این دانش آموزا حتی نمونه سوال هم ندارن منطقی به نظر میرسه که امسال طراح ها بهشون آسون میگیرن که کنکور بتونه پراکنش سطح ها رو بهتر تعیین کنه



ــ درود، به نظرم غلو باشه بگیم هیچکدوم از اون یکی آسون تر نیست، حداقل به معنی مطلق کلمه اینگونه نیست
طبق گفته حاج آقا خدایی همه داوطلبان چه قدیم و چه جدید با هم سنجیده میشن و نه به صورت مجزا، بنابراین سختی یا آسونی، کمی یا زیادی حجم مباحث، کمی و کیفی بودن مباحث به نسبت هم بسیار تاثیرگذار و تعین کننده هستش
ــ من خودم فکر میکنم نظام قدیما راحت تر میتونن از پس کنکور نظام جدید بربیان، بنا به دلیل (دلایل) متعددی که قبلا (در پست های بالا) ذکر کردم
ــ موافقم، چون کنکور اولشون هست احتمالا طراحان زیادی سخت گیری نمیکنن، از اون طرف هم نظام قدیمی ها هم چندان top level نیستن اصطلاحا به همین دلیل به نظرم کنکور معقولی باشه، حداقل احتمال مواجه شدن با کنکوری مثل کنکورای 93 و 94 بسیار ضعیف هستش ولی خب دور از چشمم نیست

----------


## DR._.ALI

مرگ بر کنکور نظام قدیم در سال 99 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Alegzander

سخته که سخته!
هرکی سرش تو کار خودش باشه و مشغول درس و برنامه ریزی،برندست...

----------


## saj8jad

> مرگ بر کنکور نظام قدیم در سال 99


و ایضا این دست موارد ؛

https://www.aparat.com/v/0UDQS

 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mysterious

*هر کسی اینجا با منطق خودش به زور میخواد اثبات کنه نظام قدیم فاجعه اس
فاجعه اس قبول ولی نظام جدیدم تعریفی نداره حداقل دوستای خودم که دارن مینالن بیشترشون 
کاری که در حق ما نظام قدیما میشه واسه اونا بدتره 
آواز دهل از دور خوش است 
اکثریت اینجا میگن نظام جدید مبحثاش کم شده این فکر میکنم از تنبلیشون باشه وگرنه به نفع درصد و رتبه کنکور نیست
شما یه مطلب رو ۳ بار بخونی بهتر جواب میدی یا یک بار؟
امیدوارم مثل تاثیر معدل پشت هم بمونیم تا فقط ۹۹ دو کنکور باقی بمونه 
بزرگترین دلیلشم خرید کتابه خودتون بهتر از همه میدونید بهانه نیست واسه یه کنکوری بالای ۲ سال چه عذابیه
این آخرین پستی هست که در مورد کنکور ۹۹ میذارم 
مخالف زیاد داره احتمالا 
ولی واقعیته ۹۹ باید ۲ کنکور باشه تا عدالت برقرار بشه

موفق باشید همتون*

----------


## Saeed79

> والا اون کتابای گلابی که من میبینم دوست عزیز اگر این تراز رو هم نیارید باید شک و تعجب کرد! 
> سعی کن ساعت مطالعت رو ببری بالاتر چون خیلی راحت تر از اونی که فکرش رو بکنی میتونی رتبت رو بهبود ببخشی
> موفق باشید


اون که صد درصد سجاد جان
خودم به شخصه توی 10 تا تاپیک که بحث سر همین موضوع بوده گفتم نظام جدید خیلی راحت تر شده (توی پست خودم هم گفتم نیازی به تکرار نیست)
خیلی ممنون به خاطر نصیحتت
2 ماهه شدیدا ساعت مطالعه ام افت کرده (ولی خداروشکر افت تحصیلی نداشتم) با 4 5 تا دوستام گروه راه انداختیم شبا ساعت مطالعه بفرستیم . با یه مشاور هم که خیلی باهاش رودربایستی دارم قرار شده شبا گزارش واسش بفرستم . امیدوارم وضعیتم بهتر بشه
2 هفته تقریبا واسه آزمون وقت هست و حتما یه کاری میکنم ...

----------


## Saeed79

> این دوستمون میگه نظام جدید اشتباهات علمی داره شما میگی راحته بنظرت جای بحث هستش که براش نوشتی مضخرف؟





> تکبر یه روزی زمین میزنتت . ضمنا بپا یه دفعه از اوج سقوط نکنی


متوجه پست اولتون نشدم ... بیخیال ...
دوست عزیز ایشون اومده میگه کل حرفام دروغه و آزمون ها رو تقلب میکنم که ترازم اینه
فکر نکنم هیچ حرف دیگه ای به اندازه این سبک برخورد ...
یه نصیحتی بهت میکنم کاملا برادرانه
سال کنکور 80 درصدش بدون اغراق , روحیه و انگیزست
روحیه و انگیزه داشته باشی , تلاش خودش میاد , آرامش میاد , تمرکز میاد و و و ...
هرکسی که بخواد روحیت رو خراب کنه به *بیرحمانه ترین* شکل ممکن از خودت دورش کن . از دوستت گرفته تا اقوام. از خانواده گرفته تا همین فضای مجازی ...
این کاربری که طرفش رو گرفتی , بار اول نیست که به من میگه تقلب میکنی (توی تاپیک تراز قلمچی میتونی ببینی)
من این انگیزه ای که دارم رو سر یه عده احمق (شما رو نمیگم سوء تفاهم نشه) تلف نمیکنم 
جواب دادن به کسی که فقط قصدش زیر سوال بردن من و نتیجه هامه , نه تنها تکبر نیست بلکه منطقی ترین کاریه که میتونستم انجام بدم ...
اصلا دیگه جای بحث نداره ( جواب شمارو هم فقط به خاطر این دادم که کسی فک نکنه خرده شیشه دارم ...)
رفع اسپم :
اینقدری امسال اعتراض شده که به قول معلم فیزیک ما توی این شرایط کشور , اعتراض دوباره چند صد هزار کنکوری , چیزی نیست که کسی بخواد ... مطمئن باشید حداقل یه عدالت نسبی برقرار میشه ...

----------


## Mohamad_R

> متوجه پست اولتون نشدم ... بیخیال ...
> دوست عزیز ایشون اومده میگه کل حرفام دروغه و آزمون ها رو تقلب میکنم که ترازم اینه
> فکر نکنم هیچ حرف دیگه ای به اندازه این سبک برخورد ...
> یه نصیحتی بهت میکنم کاملا برادرانه
> سال کنکور 80 درصدش بدون اغراق , روحیه و انگیزست
> روحیه و انگیزه داشته باشی , تلاش خودش میاد , آرامش میاد , تمرکز میاد و و و ...
> هرکسی که بخواد روحیت رو خراب کنه به *بیرحمانه ترین* شکل ممکن از خودت دورش کن . از دوستت گرفته تا اقوام. از خانواده گرفته تا همین فضای مجازی ...
> این کاربری که طرفش رو گرفتی , بار اول نیست که به من میگه تقلب میکنی (توی تاپیک تراز قلمچی میتونی ببینی)
> من این انگیزه ای که دارم رو سر یه عده احمق (شما رو نمیگم سوء تفاهم نشه) تلف نمیکنم 
> ...


از برخورد گرم و صمیمی شما متشکرم . و هیچ اطلاعی از توهین به شما نداشتم . امیدوارم درک کرده باشید .

----------


## Ultra

> *این حجم از بلاهت جدا نوبره!* 
> 
> اینکه نظام جدیدی ها سال اولشونه که قراره کنکور بدن و آشنایی جزئی (و نه کلی) با سبک کنکور و تست هاش به نسبت نظام قدیمی ها ندارن، بله صحیحه
>  اینکه تا بعد عید هم باید برن کلاس بازم صحیح
> اینکه ساعات بیشتری از هفته رو باید مدرسه برن بازم صحیحه
> اینکه خرداد باید برن نهایی بدن بازم صحیحه و حق میدم بهشون
> همه اینها و بیشتر از اینها رو قبول دارم ، صحیح
> 
> ولی، ولی *هر آدم داری عقل و فهم و شعوری* با بررسی کتابای نظام قدیم و جدید متوجه میشه *حجم مباحث نظام جدید کمتر و به نسبت آسون تر شده*
> ...


آقا دمشون گرم
از ریاضی و فیزیک چی باقی موند پس  :Yahoo (4): 
بریم دوباره کنکور بدیم  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Saeed79

> یکی از تناقض های ما اینه که تو ریاضی مشتق مثلثات رو نخوندیم ولی تو فیزیک خود کتاب ازش سوال داده


دقیقا کجای کتاب ؟!

----------


## Saeed79

به نظر من صبر کنید تا آزمون 7 فروردین که کل پایه هست و تراز مشترک میده
اونجا میشه فهمید قراره چقدره مباحث مشترک باشه ...
واسه اطلاع رسانی , کارنامه 5 بهمن رو میذارم تا درصد سوالات مشترک رو ببینید
عمومی
درصد پاسخگویی
تراز مشترک گروه تجربی
تعداد سوال مشترک بین دانش آموزان و فارغ التحصیلان

ادبيات
61 %
6638
14 سوال از 25 سوال ( 56 % )

معارف
83 %
6889
15 سوال از 25 سوال ( 60 % )

زبان انگليسي
76 %
6439
12 سوال از 25 سوال ( 48 % )

عربي
65 %
6656
7 سوال از 25 سوال ( 28 % )


اختصاصی
درصد پاسخگویی
تراز مشترک گروه تجربی
تعداد سوال مشترک بین دانش آموزان و فارغ التحصیلان

زيست‌شناسي
84 %
7787
28 سوال از 50 سوال ( 56 % )

شيمي
63 %
7149
11 سوال از 40 سوال ( 27 % )

رياضي
47 %
6044
17 سوال از 20 سوال ( 85 % )

فيزيك
88 %
8256
9 سوال از 20 سوال ( 45 % )

زمين‌شناسي
63 %
7375
10 سوال از 20 سوال ( 50 % )




(توی صفحه شخصیم نمیتونم کارنامه مشترک 2 تا آزمون جامع 16 آذر و 21 دی رو ببینم. وگرنه اونارو هم میذاشتم)

----------


## meysam98

اگه کتابای نظام جدید برات نامفهومه احتمالا خوندن کتابای نظام قدیم برات مثل رمزگشایی از کتیبه های هزاره باستانه 
من که یه شب نشستم 70 صفحه از زیست 12 تون رو تموم کردم انقدر که روون بود یه بارم برنگشتم ببینم منظور خط قبلی چی بود.

----------


## Unfriendly

((عذر بدتر از گناه))

*وجدان* یکی از شاخصه های ماست و وقتی متحمل شکست میشیم دچار عذاب وجدان میشیم که چرا عملکرد بهتری نداشتیم و برای آروم کردن خودمون شروع میکنیم به *بهانه تراشی کردن* و توجیه کار خود.

این تاپیک و مطالب مطرح شده دقیقا مثال بارز این تفاسیر است.

جای پیدا کردن دلیل شکست احتمالی خود بیایم وقت بذاریم و از شکست اجتناب کنیم ، هنوز فرصت است...

----------


## Konkourist

> *من نظام جدید کتاب زیستم پر از مشکله. اگر تونستین توی یکی از گروه های دبیران زیست کشور جوین بشین
> هر شب دارن سر نکات مبهم کتابامون بحث میکنن
> از دبیرامون سوال میکنیم که الان این جا در نظر بگیریم واکنش انجام شده یا در نظر بگیریم انجام نشده
> میگن نمیدونیم
> خیلی از بخش ها اشتباه علمی داره
> و وقتی دبیر (تازه ااگر دبیر ارتباطش قوی باشه) از مولف میپرسه مولف میگه اینجا درستش اینه ولی سایت تالیف هیچ اصلاحیه ای نمیده
> و نتیجه چی میشه؟؟ دبیر به دانش آموز میگه برای امتحان من و پرسش کلاسی درستش رو بلد باشین ولی برای کنکور غلطش رو
> کتاب های تستمون چون مطالب حذف شده مطالب اضافی رو خودشون اوردن به اصطلاح خودشون برای یادگیری بیشتر ولی تا وقتی درسنامه های خودشونو بلد نباشی نمیتونی تست بزنی
> من نظام جدید کنکور 98 اگر بخوام پشت کنکور بمونم برای سال بعد تمام اشکالات کتاب اصلاح میشه و مجبورم دوباره بشینم کتاب هارو بخونم و تست بزنم (و کتاب تست کنکور 99 بخرم) تا اون موارد غلطی که خوندم رو دوباره صحیحشو یاد بگیرم
> ...


دوست عزیز 
خودت رو با این چیزا الکی اذیت نکن 
من الان دارم درس های داروسازی رو میخونم میبینم که خیلی از چیزای زیست دبیرستان غلطه ولی من تونستم در زمان کنکور زیست رو 82 درصد بزنم . 
تو کار خودت رو بکن . یعنی همین کتابت رو بخون و کنکور بده . بعد از قبولی توی رشته مورد نظرت میتونی به غلط های کتاب درسیت فکر کنی . ولی الان وقت این حرفا نیست

----------


## AmirAria

*خیلی دوست دارم حال کسایی که تو تایپک نظر میدادن اون زمان خصوصا حال صاحب تایپک رو بدونم
کنکور هم سطح طرح شد عزیزم؟*

----------


## artim

فقط زبان و تا حدودی عربی نظام جدید مشکل تر هست بقیه درس ها هم حجم کمتری پیدا کرده همم راحت تر شده

----------


## Parla11

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp


من نظام جدید کتاب زیستم پر از مشکله. اگر تونستین توی یکی از گروه های دبیران زیست کشور جوین بشین
هر شب دارن سر نکات مبهم کتابامون بحث میکنن
از دبیرامون سوال میکنیم که الان این جا در نظر بگیریم واکنش انجام شده یا در نظر بگیریم انجام نشده
میگن نمیدونیم
خیلی از بخش ها اشتباه علمی داره
و وقتی دبیر (تازه ااگر دبیر ارتباطش قوی باشه) از مولف میپرسه مولف میگه اینجا درستش اینه ولی سایت تالیف هیچ اصلاحیه ای نمیده
و نتیجه چی میشه؟؟ دبیر به دانش آموز میگه برای امتحان من و پرسش کلاسی درستش رو بلد باشین ولی برای کنکور غلطش رو
کتاب های تستمون چون مطالب حذف شده مطالب اضافی رو خودشون اوردن به اصطلاح خودشون برای یادگیری بیشتر ولی تا وقتی درسنامه های خودشونو بلد نباشی نمیتونی تست بزنی
من نظام جدید کنکور 98 اگر بخوام پشت کنکور بمونم برای سال بعد تمام اشکالات کتاب اصلاح میشه و مجبورم دوباره بشینم کتاب هارو بخونم و تست بزنم (و کتاب تست کنکور 99 بخرم) تا اون موارد غلطی که خوندم رو دوباره صحیحشو یاد بگیرم
من نمیگم کار نظام قدیم سخت نیست
ولی این رو هم بپذیرین که کار نظام جدید هم آسون نیست
از زبان یک نظام جدید


بعضی اوقات کامنتات ضدحاله ولی دمت گرم. حال کردم با پستت اگر چه خیلی وقته نوشتیش*

----------

